# Steam and tractor show, Windsor, PA Sept30-Oct3, 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

The 47th Annual Steam-o-rama featuring this year, Oliver tractors. Showgrounds located at 1673 Manor Road, windsor, PA. Also featuring live musical entertainment, horse pulling, garden tractor pulling, antique tractor pulls, an operating steam saw mill, blacksmith shop, petting zoo, and fine country style food like homemade soup, sandwiches, Apple butter, plus a flea market and crafts.

Plus they are raffling off a restored Allis Chalmers "B" with Woods brand mower. I've actually seen this tractor and it is NICE!

For more info, contact:
Sue Knaub 717-244-2912
Gloria Peters 717-244-2954
Rich & Trudy Reichard 717-235-1353


----------

